# Livefood.co.uk



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi There,

I have just ordered some crickets at locusts from livefood.co.uk but i thought just as i was clicking "confirm order" that i probably should have checked they were a good supplier :lol2:

Too late now, but has anyone else used them and are they any good? It would make life a lot easier for me to have a reliable online shop to buy my livefood from cos i have a 30mile round trip to get food otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yes they are fairly reliable its the post service thats bad saying that though most of the time you will get them the day after you order (if you order in the morning ) have had them delivered after two days in post still all alive


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for that, makes me feel a bit better!

That sounds more promising than the shop i buy them from, theres usually about 1/3 dead in the tub!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I use livefoods.co.uk most of the time and found them to give excellent and helpful service :no1:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

I've used them alot!
Great service, can't complain at all!:no1:


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

I use them all the time, definitely reliable


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats brilliant, thanks guys!


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

aye I've used them and they were great came within 2 days :2thumb:

will use them again


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

yep, i used them a few times and never had a problem. Livefoodsbypost are my usual people though, just set up my standing order with them again


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, they are good, and also, they sell heatpacks, so in cold weather just add a heatpack to your order, and in the checkout 'comments' box just write "please activate heatpack for livefod". That way they get to you still warm, even after 24-48 hours.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think they are good! and fairly priced. 
mine have always toarrived boxed with a bubble pack to make sure they dont get squashed or have much rumble and tumbles in there lol:2thumb: and always have decent amount of crix in, i havent had any dead ones in there yet.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, already got an email saying they have been despatched! That was quick!


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

i use them ll the time, they are good just royal mail is the one to watch as have had a few box's smashed to bits from where they just dont care, 1 or 2 times have had them die on th way but that re real good about it, i just emailed them to say what has happend and they sorted me with new ones for the next day.

Top site great prices, use them they are good like i said its just royal mail

UK Live Foods:no1:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh dear... mine are coming by royal mail... Fingers crossed!


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

if anything happens just get i contact with uk live foods and they will sort everything for you.


everyone must know what royal mail are like, they just dont give a :censor:


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

not bought livefood from them, but bought loads of other products from them, one i had to return. their customer service was outstanding!

Sean


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I highly recommend them, I use them all the time and I have tried other suppliers but I've always returned to them!


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

Agreed, i use them all the time, excellent service !


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> Wow, already got an email saying they have been despatched! That was quick!


I used them for the *FIRST TIME* over two weeks ago, ordered 2 lots of FRUIT FLIES, I'm still waiting for em :gasp:

It was about a week before the bad snow dropped too!

Emailed em Yesterday and no reply as yet.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

i would rate them 10/10 and i have been using them for 9+ years.

Marina


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

BOAndy said:


> I used them for the *FIRST TIME* over two weeks ago, ordered 2 lots of FRUIT FLIES, I'm still waiting for em :gasp:
> 
> It was about a week before the bad snow dropped too!
> 
> Emailed em Yesterday and no reply as yet.


 
What email address did you send it to?

Could you please email us again, we ALWAYS reply to every email we receive.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Aye up steve?

Marina


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Aye up steve?
> 
> Marina


Yes it's me


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oo0 er i'm all embarrased biggin you up now.

But well compared to the other i used before i found livefood you are the best.
And er i'm rather dissapointed that i have entered the £100 cash giveaway quite a few times now and am still to win it!!

Marina


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just to upate this, they technically arrived yesterday but my postman decided, for the first time ever, to come before 11 so i missed them as i was riding my horse!! Typical.. Picked them up this morning, all still alive and very healthy! Dennis the chameleon has just pigged out on 3 locusts and 5 crickets - he's a very happy customer lol


----------



## WelshBoscOwner (Oct 13, 2007)

I've used them for non-food items several times and found Livefood reliable, however had trouble with locusts from them last year which put me off getting live food from them, basically 1st bag of 100 locusts was short and a lot of dead despite fast delivery, complained and got a partial credit. Second order was fine, 3rd order was again short and lots of dead... sent a ranting email and never had a response and went back to the more costly, but reliable, local shop for locusts.


----------



## carolineg (Nov 30, 2009)

I ordered mealies yesterday, arrived this morning, well packed, would definitely recommend!


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

WelshBoscOwner said:


> I've used them for non-food items several times and found Livefood reliable, however had trouble with locusts from them last year which put me off getting live food from them, basically 1st bag of 100 locusts was short and a lot of dead despite fast delivery, complained and got a partial credit. Second order was fine, 3rd order was again short and lots of dead... sent a ranting email and never had a response and went back to the more costly, but reliable, local shop for locusts.


Hi
Unfortunately we were having a lot of problems with our locust production last year and were sometimes buying locusts in from other supplier's and these were not as good as our own.

I am very sorry to hear we did not respond to your second email, we do ALWAYS reply to every email we recieve. If you could email us again we will be happy to send you a free replacement for that order.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

They are very good...I have bought half bags from them many a time and not one dead cricket in the whole bag!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I ordered a pulse stat yesterday and within a few mins of placing my order, i got a email to say it had been dispatched! should hopfully arrive today.


----------



## jo1976die (Jan 15, 2010)

i did my first order with them this week place order tues got them on wednesday and the locusts was in better condition than i get from my local shop will definately be using them again !!!


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

livefooduk said:


> what email address did you send it to?
> 
> Could you please email us again, we always reply to every email we receive.


Must just be me being unlucky again, eventually got the fruit flies and the medium had gone lumpy therefore allowed to move during transit and killed most of the flies!!!
Got about 25 in one tub and 15 in the other!!!

Plus the tubs are too shallow to knock the flies down to gain a bit of control to have time to get them in to a more suitable tub with fresh medium.

I contacted livefoods about the delay and then the dead flies, Matt has been dealing with the situation, who was somewhat very abrupt in his manner!

For some reason wouldn't believe a word I was writing when I tried to explain what had happened, but I must admit Ii too was upset but Ii think Ii had a very valid reason to be after paying nearly £5 for 40 flies max.
There was also a misunderstanding when I had made the order!!!

So I'm now dealing with another supplier of fruit flies and going to pick them up this afternoon fingers crossed.

I won't be using livefooduk in the future for the simple reason of poor standards, poor customer service and supplies.

I admit I may have just been unlucky but I'm not prepared to take the chance again.


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

> I contacted livefoods about the delay and then the dead flies, Matt has been dealing with the situation, who was somewhat very abrupt in his manner!


I don't know who you have been dealing with but we do NOT have anyone working here called Matt!

I don't think you have been dealing with us at all please let me know the email address you used.


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Steve, 

:blush::blush::blush::blush: Will you Please accept my deepest appology mate its LIVEFOODS but the full name is *LIVEFOODFORGOOD.CO.UK* I feel such an IDIOT I should have checked up after seeing everyone praising *LIVEFOODS.CO.UK *

Someone rocommended LIVEFOODS to me and when I GOOGLED it I just took it for granted that that was the company.

ME & MY BIG GOB AGAIN :blush::blush::blush: Sorry once again Steve it was a simple mistake and someone Simple made it as they say eh.

I hope you understand and I hope that this doesn't mark your excellent reputation at all.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooooohhhh.. naughty.

just to big up LIVEFOODS.CO.UK again.

before I found a local wholesaler that delivers for free i used them all the time and the quality and quantity is excellent.
Bulk prices are good too.

Steve, if you are doing better wholesale deals let me know please.

Dont find many people in the trade giving compliments to competitors but hey its the truth and they provide great service to those people who cant visit or dont have a local rep shop. 

For those of you that do have a local shop.....use it or lose it as times are hard. 

P


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Ooooohhhh.. naughty. P


I know I know :bash: and I'm truly sorry but to be fare it would be NAUGHTY if it was done on a purpose but mine was a genuine mistake :bash:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

i am sure you are forgiven.


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

BOAndy said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush: Will you Please accept my deepest appology mate its LIVEFOODS but the full name is *LIVEFOODFORGOOD.CO.UK* I feel such an IDIOT I should have checked up after seeing everyone praising *LIVEFOODS.CO.UK *
> 
> ...


No worries, happens all the time.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

after using many different livefood suppliers i have found Steve to be the very best.i have been using him for a long time now and will stay using him
10 out of 10 from me :2thumb:
Sue


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

My pulse stat came today i only ordered it yesterday! well chuffed thanks


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

All my orders have always arrived alive.....so pretty pleased with them lol.


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

livefooduk said:


> No worries, happens all the time.


 
THANKS STEVE for understanding mate, I feel so bad because it could have marked an *EXCELLENT RECORD* that you have.

I've not dealt with you but I dare say I will be in the near future :2thumb:

Do ya have any hint or tips what I could do with the two *FRUITFLY TUBS* *(CULTURES)* I have? other than bin em and start again!!! :bash::lol2:

Cheers
Andy


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you have any live maggots or pupae in there?


----------



## WelshBoscOwner (Oct 13, 2007)

livefooduk said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately we were having a lot of problems with our locust production last year and were sometimes buying locusts in from other supplier's and these were not as good as our own.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear we did not respond to your second email, we do ALWAYS reply to every email we recieve. If you could email us again we will be happy to send you a free replacement for that order.


I haven't been online for a couple of weeks, thank you for your offer, however I'm not prepared to risk mail-order locusts any more, I will stick to the more expensive option of my local reptile shop as at least I know what I am getting, and if I have any problems I can go straight back and have words with the owner.


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

i have a "livefoodbypost" near me so no need 2 maill food but iv had non food from them and they r gd. advice from them was gd aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love Livefooduk!

Everything i've gotten has been in one piece and all alive


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I LOVE Livefoods.co.uk 

I've been using them since I joined their forums back in 2004, over the years I've had many many perfect deliveries. 
I've had a cracked hide and a lampholder confused with a reflector, two mistakes in all these years and both times I emailed and received an immediate reply with a good resolution offered right away.

I'm always amazed at how fast my orders arrive :flrt:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

BOAndy said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush: Will you Please accept my deepest appology mate its LIVEFOODS but the full name is *LIVEFOODFORGOOD.CO.UK* I feel such an IDIOT I should have checked up after seeing everyone praising *LIVEFOODS.CO.UK *
> 
> ...


just to say I've used livefoodsforgood (only twice) and they have been super. very fast, amazing quality, more for the money. and have cut my live food costs in half. :2thumb:
having said that...I'm sure every company will have there off days and people will have bad luck dealing with problems.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree Livefoods is the only company I now use online for my reptile equipment and food! Never had a problem and always helpful! Superfast delivery too!


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Have always used livefoods and found the products, delivery and customer service to be top notch! :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I only use LivefoodUK, everything has arrived promptly and alive. Highly recommend them :2thumb:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Are the problems you were having with your locusts sorted now? 

I was using you until I had a lot either DOA or dead soon after delivery. Gets a little pricey when only half are going down my growing bosc's throat and the rest are getting binned. Would like to start using you again if things are back up and running because I honestly can't fault your service and the value for money that you offer.


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Paulusworm said:


> Are the problems you were having with your locusts sorted now?
> 
> I was using you until I had a lot either DOA or dead soon after delivery. Gets a little pricey when only half are going down my growing bosc's throat and the rest are getting binned. Would like to start using you again if things are back up and running because I honestly can't fault your service and the value for money that you offer.


Yes we are not buying in locusts from other suppliers now and have got plenty of our own very healthy locusts now.

BTW have you ever tried our Vacuum packed locusts many monitor lizards will take to these very readilly and they are about a quarter of the price of live locusts.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

livefooduk said:


> Yes we are not buying in locusts from other suppliers now and have got plenty of our own very healthy locusts now.
> 
> BTW have you ever tried our Vacuum packed locusts many monitor lizards will take to these very readilly and they are about a quarter of the price of live locusts.


Excellent. I'll put my bulk order in with yourselves next time. He loves charging around his viv chasing the live ones. Will be buying some vacuum packed ones too for his training.


----------

